# Elektronikas pamati >  Vada diametra izvēle?

## martin

Lieta ko vēlējos uzzināt ir kā izvēlēties vada diametrus kurus ievilkt virtuvē ja es zinu ko vēlos atsevišķā telpā slēgt klāt?

Pimērs: man virtuvē gribētos pieslēgt vienlaicīgi Ledusskapi, cepeškrāsni, čainiku, tosteri....
Nu aptuvenā kopējā jauda ko patērētu uz doto mirkli tad būtu aptuveni: 900w + 2500w + 2200w + 800w = * 6400w vai 6.4 kw*

Zinot cik man ir kopējā jauda es varētu uzzināt kāda man plūdis aptuvenā strāva: I=P/U , tas ir  6400/220 = 29 A

Tad zinot cik liela ir strāva no tās laikam var noteikt cik lielu vada šķērsgriezumu ir neieciešams ievilkt virtuvē ?? Lai viss strādātu bez jebkādām problemām. Un vai es domāju pareizi?

----------


## Jon

Neliec to visu uz vienas līnijas. Cepeškrāsnij utml. vispār ieteicams kabelis pa taisno uz sadales skapi/dēli ar atsevišķu automātu.
"Čaiņiks", par laimi, darbojas īslaicīgi. Bet arī tie var būt 3 kW, kas nepavisam nav maz.
Iedomājies - tev ir starveidīga līnija, uz kuras uzstādītas kādas sešas rozetes. Kaut kur galā sasprausti daži tevis minētie patērētāji. Pirmajā rozetē nekas nav iesprausts. Bet kāda strāva caur to nesīsies? Summā visa, ko tērēs tavi čaiņiki un tosteri. Tāpēc, ja gribi vienlaicīgi darbināt savas ierīces, organizē uz virtuvi vismaz 2 līnijas (neskaitot cepeškrāsni, kuru ieteicams nespraust rozetē, bet kārtīgi saskrūvēt pieslēgumu) ar 16 A automātiem sadalē. Kabelis - tas pats populārais 3 x 2,5 sqmm. Un neaizmirsti par zemējumu, cepeškrāsnij/plītij un ledusskapim! Viss minētais attiecas arī uz veļas un trauku mašīnām.

----------


## martin

> tas pats populārais 3 x 2,5 sqmm.


 Par vienaadu slodzas sadaliijumu uz faazeem, jaa piekriitu, bet

, tad paarsvaraa neviens neko nereekjina kaada slodze buus otraa galaa un kaada straava pluudiis bet vnk njem pienjemto populaaraako vada diametru? mhm

----------


## ansius

> Par vienaadu slodzas sadaliijumu uz faazeem, jaa piekriitu, bet, tad paarsvaraa neviens neko nereekjina kaada slodze buus otraa galaa un kaada straava pluudiis bet vnk njem pienjemto populaaraako vada diametru? mhm


 un tad pienāk kaut cik nopietns elektriķis, un sāk lamāties! 

http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm varētu noderēt via atslēgas vārdi AWG.

rēķināt vajag un kā vel, tā pat arī orentēties drošinātājus pārzināt, ir redzēti gadījumi kur lielajā sadalē ir C 16 un tālāk ir C 25, hm... kuru tad izsitīs pirmo?

un visu tiešām vajag sadalīt viemērigi starp fāzēm.

----------


## Raimonds1

Var organizēt tos slēgumus tā , lai, piemeram, tējkannai, kas uz sitienu paņem 2kW un tosterim būtu 1 rozete, lai nevarētu visu saslēgt uzreiz.
Nu un jāskatās, kas to visu lietos, varbūt kāda būtne, kurai neko nenozīmē visu uzreiz arī no rīta ieslēgt.  Bet vispar ko saka lektriķis par tiem vadiem, kas pienāk uz sadali?

----------


## guliks

Man ir jautājums par *ansius* komentu. Vai gadījumā īsslēguma strāvas iedarbības rezultātā neizbliezīs visi modulārie automāti, kas saslēgti viens aiz otra? Nevajag rakstīt, ja kārtīgi neesi izpētījis laikstrāvas raksturlīknes  ::

----------


## guliks

Īsslēguma gadījumā izsitīs gan C25, gan C16 neatkarīgi no tā, kurš būs ieslēgts pirmais  ::

----------


## ansius

jūsuprāt drošinātājs ir paredzēts tikai īsslēgumam? pie tam pieredze rāda ka bieži vien kaut kam sabojājoties gluži īsslēgums nerodas. kaut vai caursista izolācija nemaz nav tik "īssa" 

lai nu kā tur būtu un cik tālu tiek īssleguma gadījumā (ja abi ir C tad droši vien ka izsitīs abus, bet ja piem ienākošais ir C un nākamais ir B izsitīs atrāko (pie veinādām nostrādāšanas stāvām), nav prāta darbs nepareizi virknēt drošinātājus.

----------


## Vinchi

Apskaties špikeri (Maximum allowable current)

----------


## martin

> Apskaties špikeri (Maximum allowable current)


 Vo kautkas jeedziigs - paldies  ::

----------


## juris90

> Apskaties špikeri (Maximum allowable current)


 vispar cik zinu ir savadakas vadu un stravas attiecibas taja MAXIMUM ALLOWABLE CURRENT
IN COPPER WIRE ir noradits ka 1,5 mm2 kapara vads tur 14A bet 2,5 mm2 tur tikai 20A, kaut gan ir cita attieciba 
1,5mm2 tur 24A
2,5mm2 tur 34A
4mm2 tur 44A
P.S. un taa ir ilgstoshi pieljaujamaa straava.   ::

----------


## marizo

Atkarīgs no izolācijas, pieļaujamā sprieguma krituma vadā, varbūt arī vēl kādiem parametriem.
Dažādas lietas par enerģētiku piedāvā Jauda. Turpat arī tabuliņa ar pieļaujamo strāvu uz mm^2.

----------


## juris90

> Atkarīgs no izolācijas, pieļaujamā sprieguma krituma vadā, varbūt arī vēl kādiem parametriem.
> Dažādas lietas par enerģētiku piedāvā Jauda. Turpat arī tabuliņa ar pieļaujamo strāvu uz mm^2.


 smiekligi vispar sanak gandriz vai kaa parunaa, tik man sanaks parodija cik variantu, tik atbilzju. bet baigi smiekligi jau sanak jaudai vispar noradits 1,5mm2 tur 4A bet 2,5mm2 tur 6,62A   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## marizo

Palasi uzmanīgāk! Tās strāvas ir alumīnija vadiem.  ::  Turklāt tur norādīts, ka "labāk" skatīties jaunajā tabulā.
Es tā aptuveni ņemu 10A/mm^2 +rezervīte. Tā arī aptuveni Jaudā ir.

----------

